# A Quote From Ted Williams



## fmdog44 (Nov 9, 2021)

"_They invented the All-Star game for Willie Mays."_ Coming from such a great as Ted Williams that is saying a lot about Willie Mays


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 4, 2021)

possibly the greatest batter of the modern era


----------



## jerry old (Dec 4, 2021)

Nope, Duke Snider hit more home runs in the fifties that any other ball player.
The Giant's highlighted Mays as a gate attraction=it worked.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 5, 2021)

Duke was a great hitter - I remember him VERY well. But his career started after World War II and it was not interrupted by war service. Ted's career was interrupted for a period of five years due to combat as he was a fighter pilot.  Furthermore, Fenway Park had a very distant fence for left handed batters unlike Ebbets Field. In his 18 year career the Duke of Flatbush hit 407 HRs. In his 19 year career, Ted hit 521 HRs and had a much higher batting average.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 5, 2021)

Ted never gripped about serving in WW II, but when they called him back for the Korean War he was angry.
He had a point, 'you want pilots, you've had five years to train them, I did my time.'
You cannot interpert a players career for 18 months without effects on his career.

The owner, Tom Yakey (sp) like to rub shoulders with his players[; Ted would tell Tom who they needed to get rid of 
Tom complied.

Ted Williams was a great player,  but he had flaws, he never got over his bitterness towards the Boston Sportswriters, or the fans that booed him.
He was the greatest hitter from the thirties through today. 
His life, his flaws, his anger, his greatness as an athlete makes for great reading.

The Texas Rangers, when they were awarded an expansions team needed an icon so they hired Williams to manage the team to draw fans.
The Texas Rangers were pitiful, I wonder how Ted felt about watching a bunch of clown play baseball every day?
     .'


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 5, 2021)

jerry old said:


> His life, his flaws, his anger, his greatness as an athlete makes for great reading.




I enjoyed reading his bio.  He was half Hispanic, spoke Spanish at home with his mom,  and kept this a secret for years because   Latinos and blacks suffered so much  discrimination.  He knew that disclosing his ethnicity would have cost him commercial endorsements and advancement in the military.  Just imagine how much better his career would have been if things only worked out better for him.


----------

